# Marion Springs Question



## grade6man (Nov 29, 2005)

Wondered if anyone could answer a quick question?
I want to go to Marion Springs and hunt some squirrels. I haven't been there in years. I've got another dozen or so to get for our church's wild game dinner this winter. Can anyone tell me if there are hardwoods and oaks there and if it would be worth my time to drive up there and spend an afternoon. I sure appreciate your help. My life is awful busy so don't want to drive up there if it is a waste of my time. Thanks much, Grade6man


----------



## Coyotecazador (Feb 2, 2009)

Last winter a few friends and I went out there on a snowday. I saw one squirrel after about five hours of hunting. It seemed pretty unproductive, but that could have been because of the weather... the snow was falling at about 1/2 inch an hour.


----------



## BEARSR223 (Sep 18, 2009)

I've **** hunted it a few time and seen many squirrels nest and nice hard woods but that was atleast 2 yrs ago good luck a day in the woods is better than a day at work


----------



## ManillaKilla (Sep 26, 2002)

I use to hunt it quite a bit for deer/squirrel/crow. There is a lot of land to navigate so it took me a while to find the better spots. I didn't have much success my first couple of times out there, but yes, there are hardwoods and oaks.


----------



## grade6man (Nov 29, 2005)

I appreciate the replies guys. I guess I'm headed there for a Friday afternoon squirrel hunt. Hopefully I can find the hardwoods. Sincerely, Grade6man


----------



## Big_Jim (Jul 26, 2000)

grade6man said:


> I appreciate the replies guys. I guess I'm headed there for a Friday afternoon squirrel hunt. Hopefully I can find the hardwoods. Sincerely, Grade6man


Did you go on Friday? How'd you do? I've been wanting to get out there.


----------



## grade6man (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm heading there this Friday, the 9th. We'll scout around a little and see how we do. Hopefully we won't interfere with any bowhunters....


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

I **** hunt and small game hunt out there. The method I use is simply look for the 2-tracks that winds through hardwoods. I then still hunt down the 2-tracks. By limiting yourself to the 2-tracks, you should be reducing your inteference with other sportsmen. You should be able to snag a few, but unless you are using a squirrel dog I wouldn't look to limit out.


----------



## grade6man (Nov 29, 2005)

Looks like rain all day today. Not hunting squirrels in the rain. I'm not that die-hard. Maybe next week for Marion Springs. Got opening day draw for Federal Goose Management area. Taking my dad and one of my best friends. Should hammer them down. Good luck all waterfowlers... Grade6man


----------

